# How do I deal with Ibs in college



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going away to college and dormming and I'm so scared cause I don't know what it is gonna be like and how I'm gonna deal with my ibs issues away from home. Can u give me ur experience and tips u learned with being in college with ibs? How am I going to be able to use a shared bathroom? How am I gonna be able to live with a roommate if I need to pass gas or my stomach makes noises? Should I tell my teachers or just keep it to myself? If I have to use the bathroom during class can I just walk out and never come back? I'm so nervous and I just need some advice cause I want to go to college.


----------



## Brianna Mercedes (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey, first off, try not to stress. That can cause anxiety which can trigger your IBS symptoms. I know exactly what you are feeling though. I too had to learn to handle IBS as a college student living on campus. My advice to you, is to be honest. You don't have to tell your roommate all of you IBS details, but when the time is right let them know that you have some tummy troubles. You could say something along the lines off"I have a sensitive stomach that causes this...., or "I have some issues with my stomach that require me to use the restroom often." Teachers will also be understanding. I was initially afraid to bring up my IBS worries, but my teachers were very willing to listen. With time, you'll find comfort in not being ashamed of sharing your IBS problems and how they affect your life.This condition is something that you can't always control and that's ok. College should be fun and enlightening. When your IBS symptoms flare up, do whatever is necessary to find relief and then keep moving. Your gastro system may slow you down but, don't let it steal your time to explore and learn. If you ever need more advice, I'm only a message away.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

i barely finished high school thanks to my ibs-c


----------

